# Achse im Handbetrieb IM 174 CPU 317 T



## GS-Harri (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeitete immer noch an meinem Pressenprojekt, bei welchem ich mit einer CPU 317 T  hydraulische Achsen positionieren will.
Das Rahmenprogramm steht, ich bin im Moment dabei, das ganze auszutesten und habe dabei folgende Fragen.


Ich gebe mit dem MC_Power die Achse frei, dieser Auftrag wird fehlerfrei ausgeführt, allerdings bleibt mein Busy auf 1. Warum? Im S7T Config scheint auch alles i.O
Das Referenzieren funktioniert soweit.
Das fahren auf Position will ich mit dem MC_MoveAbsolute ausführen. Ist das OK?
Mit welchem MC soll ich die Achse im Handbetrieb (lagegeregelt) verfahren. Ich habe da an den MC_Velocity gedacht, der ignoriert aber meinen Execute Befehl. (Vielleicht wegen MC_Power Busy =1?)
Da mir die hydraulische Achse nicht zur Verfügung steht, fahre ich mit den +-10 V auf einen Frequenzumrichter, an welchem ein Getriebemotor angeschlossen ist. Auf die Getriebeabtriebswelle habe ich einen Impulsgeber geschraubt und kann somit ganz bequem vom Schreibtisch aus die Achse verfahren.

Bin froh für jeden Tipp.

Beste Grüße aus dfem Saarland

Harri


----------



## bike (11 Februar 2011)

GS-Harri schrieb:


> Ich gebe mit dem MC_Power die Achse frei, dieser Auftrag wird fehlerfrei ausgeführt, allerdings bleibt mein Busy auf 1. Warum? Im S7T Config scheint auch alles i.O


 Wenn dein busy noch ansteht, wie kommst du zu der Erkenntnis, dass der Auftrag fehlerfrei abgearbeitet wurde?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist solange busy ansteht der Auftrag noch aktiv.
Und noch einmal soweit ich mich erinnere kann nur ein Auftrag aktiv sein auf die selbe Achse.

bike


----------



## offliner (11 Februar 2011)

Solange am MC_Power "Status" auf True steht, ist die Achse freigegeben.
Da der MC_Power einen Enable-Eingang und kein Execute hat, ist es für mich plausibel, dass Busy aktiv ist. 
MC_MoveVelocity ist zum Tippen die richtige Wahl. Evtl. kommt das Execute nicht durch, weil ein MC_Stop oder MC_Halt aktiv ist ?


----------



## GS-Harri (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

zuerst mal Danke für die Antworten, aber:


eigentlich ist der MC_Power eigentlich kein Auftrag, sondern nur die generelle "Arbeitsfreigabe " der Achse.
Und das dies fehlerfrei ausgeführt wird glaube ich, weil kein Error am Baustein angezeigt wird und in s7t config im Service die Achse auf Status lagergeregelt....ohne Fehler wechselt.


Ich habe hier im Forum einenBeitrag gelesen, dass ein Busy vom MC_power die anderen Aufträge verhindern soll, was ich mir nicht erklären könnte.
MC_Stop oder MC_Halt habe ich noch nicht programmiert, ausserdem funktioniert der MC_Home.

Beste Grüße

Harri


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 Februar 2011)

Hast du evtl etwas am ErrorID stehen?

[Edit]
Welchen Referenziermodus machst du? Ich meine bei Passiven brauchst du kein MCPower
[/Edit]


----------



## GS-Harri (11 Februar 2011)

Nö, error ID ist null und referenziert wird aktiv


----------



## offliner (11 Februar 2011)

Ungewöhnlich, dass MoveVelocity nicht gehen soll... Stell mal Positioncontrol auf False und mess mal nach, ob am Ausgang der IM eine Spannung ankommt. Diese müsste bei Vorgabe der MaxVelocity (Begrenzungen) am MoveVelocity Baustein eigentlich 10V entsprechen...


----------



## miami (11 März 2011)

Hast Du das Drive-Ready Signal (X11-31 für Antrieb1) auf 24V gelegt? 
Was sagt das "Drive_enable"-Bit im Achs-DB?


----------



## offliner (14 März 2011)

DIe 24V sollten eigentlich nicht das Problem sein, da MC_Power ja scheinbar Status = True liefert und der kommt nur, wenn DrvReady auch angeschlossen ist.


----------



## GS-Harri (17 März 2011)

Miami hatte Recht, die 24 V am DriveReady haben gefehlt. Dafür vielen Dank.

Trotzdem war der Status am MC_Power true.
Ganz verstehe ich das auch nicht.

Und hier direkt das nächste Problem:
Ich will ja die Achse im Handbetrieb vor und zurück tippen und hatte dazu vor, positive und negative Geschwindigkeitssollwerte zu laden. Funktioniert aber nicht und in der Hilfe habe ich gelesen, dass man am MoveVelocity keine negativen Sollwerte vorgeben kann.
Bedeutet dies, ich brauche für jede Richtung einen FB oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Grüße

Harri


----------



## miami (18 März 2011)

Für die Richtung musst Du den Eingang "Direction" verwenden.
Oder Du nimmst gleich das Template von Siemens.


----------

